# Mature adult seeking 2016 small mgmt minded hunting lease



## whitetailfanatic (Jan 9, 2016)

Just moved from Texas, looking to find a long term mgmt minded landowner, I'm an adult, non drinker, non smoker mainly archery hunter, interested in mainly whitetail and pigs, possibly Turkey lease, I do not own a 4 wheel drive vehicle, I can provide insurance, I live in Marietta/ Kennasaw area also
Thanks
Fastest response from me will be to
Email me:


----------



## Buck1480 (Jan 10, 2016)

whitetailfanatic said:


> Just moved from Texas, looking to find a long term mgmt minded landowner, I'm an adult, non drinker, non smoker mainly archery hunter, interested in mainly whitetail and pigs, possibly Turkey lease, I do not own a 4 wheel drive vehicle, I can provide insurance, I live in Marietta/ Kennasaw area also
> Thanks
> Fastest response from me will be to
> Email me:



Keep me in mind. I'm also looking for a property in the Gwinnett county area or neighboring counties. I'm a wildlife biologist with a Ph.D. in wildlife ecology with a focus on white-tailed deer management. I'm an avid bowhunter and rifle hunter. I'll keep you in mind if I find anything. Thanks!


----------



## whitetailfanatic (Jan 11, 2016)

I'm in Cobb county and I believe we would be great on a property together, I'm a biologist (IN MY MIND) too!! 
I wish I was, But I will absolutely keep you in mind, you don't mind hunting with a Texan??


----------



## Buck1480 (Jan 11, 2016)

whitetailfanatic said:


> I'm in Cobb county and I believe we would be great on a property together, I'm a biologist (IN MY MIND) too!!
> I wish I was, But I will absolutely keep you in mind, you don't mind hunting with a Texan??



I'm in Gwinnett County. I'm originally from Pennsylvania so I you don't mind hunting with a Yankee. I'll let you know if I find something. Keep me in mind as well.


----------



## whitetailfanatic (Jan 11, 2016)

I will, 
Were both Georgians now, 
pm me what your interested in and what does and doesn't matter to you in a hunting property.
I will do the same


----------



## whitetailfanatic (Jan 22, 2016)

back to the top


----------



## whitetailfanatic (Jan 25, 2016)

up again


----------



## whitetailfanatic (Feb 10, 2016)

To The top


----------



## whitetailfanatic (Feb 13, 2016)

Still looking for a small 1-2 person
Property


----------



## whitetailfanatic (Feb 16, 2016)

Ttt


----------



## whitetailfanatic (Feb 18, 2016)

to the top


----------



## mattech (Feb 18, 2016)

Have y'all checked out the sticky, for the companies that lease land. Alot of good info in there. Moat stuff tends to show up around may.


----------



## whitetailfanatic (Mar 14, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## whitetailfanatic (Jun 14, 2016)

I'm back,
anyone on a smaller property looking


----------

